# Royal Canin



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

OK, so seeing as everyone else is doing this, I decided to do it to.

Is this kitten food ok for my hedgehog?

Royal Canin; Kitten Food

*Composition :

dehydrated poultry protein, rice, vegetable protein isolate*, animal fats, maize flour, hydrolyzed animal proteins, wheat flour, maize gluten, yeasts and parts thereof, beet pulp, vegetable fibers, fish oil, soya oil, minerals, fructo-oligosaccharides (0.38%), psyllium husks and seeds, hydrolyzed yeast (source of manno-oligo-saccharides), yeast extracts (source of betaglucans), marigold extract (source of lutein).

Additives(per kg):

Nutritional additives: Vitamin A: 21500 IU, Vitamin D3: 800 IU, Vitamin E: 600 mg, E1 (Iron): 32.3 mg, E2 (Iodine): 3.2 mg, E4 (Copper):9.9 mg, E5 (Manganese): 42 mg, E6 (Zinc): 116.5 mg, E8 (Selenium) : 0.05 mg
Technological Additives: Clinoptilolite of sedimentary origin: 10 g - Preservatives - Antioxidants.

Analytical Constituents:

Protein: 36% - Fat Content: 18% - Crude Ash: 7.7% - Crude Fibers: 2.3% - Calcium: 1.2%

__________________*


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I wouldn't use royal canin at all ever. Its not the best food out there. And they all have pretty similar quality.

So this specific one, is just poultry protein, form who knows what poultry, they can use anything from chicken to pigeon, and they can change it in every batch depending on what they have because its not specified - really you want named meats. Also I believe poultry protein is a by product that actually basically means nothing.

Rice is okay, but its pretty high up so its making up a fair bit of the diet for an animal that needs high meat and low plant matter that could be a fair bit of rice.

Vegetable protein could be any vegetable and its a by product, and actually isnt very great.

Maize wheat and gluten are also not too great, maize gluten is a horrible by product. 

Animal fats could be from any animal and change in everything, names fats are better then unnamed fats like this.

Yeasts and part thereof I'm a little unsure on.

Beet pulp I think is okay in a small amount though I think a lot of people try to avoid it.

And vegetables fibres again could be any vegetable at all, and I believe its another by product thats not very good.

Fish oil and soya oil are fine though

The protein is really high for what's in it and is likely to be mostly hard to digest protein which can add stress to kidneys.
The 36% protein would be better if its high meat which I dont think this is.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

Wow, ok. Thank you for the advice. 

Royal Canin is a vet brand, and everyone recommends it for their pets. I once looked up a hedgehog rescue center down in Cape Town and on their facebook page, they kept mentioning how good Royal Canin kitten food is for hedgies. It's expensive too, which I thought could be a good thing. 
When someone rescues a hedgie from there, they send you a pack of Royal Canin kitten food along. I've had Igor on this food for...3-4 months? 

At the end of the month, I'll go food scouting for a maybe better quality food. Thanks for saving my boy's kidneys! It won't do too much damage in the time zone of this month, right? Since I already bought him new food and we don't have money for new food again.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

It’ll be fine until you have the means to switch foods. Sadly, many people assume that a vet “promoted” expensive brand is automatically good and will advertise it as so, without doing true research. There’s numerous threads about how to find quality kibble, so go through those in the meantime to update yourself on how to find them!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

Will do so! Thank you!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Has a look at these two it will help you with picking foods. Unfortunately a lot of people don't look into the ins and outs of what they can get away with doing in pet foods. Sadly the rules and regulations arent as strict for pets foods as they are for humans.

I gave you the links just you could get them to easier.

https://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/#/topics/23034

https://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/#/topics/114530


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

Awesome, thank you so much!!


----------



## Rika Ellis (Jun 11, 2019)

My Mash gets Ultra Cat and he loves it. We make sure to buy food for our cats that the hedgies can eat as well


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

Ok so my friend just got a hedgie too, (beautiful Cinnamon), and she's asking me about food. I told her about the recommended protein and fat and the specified ingredients. 

She took Pamper Kitten food. I googled the ingredients and this is what came up,

Poultry, meal, rice, corn, gluten meal, chicken, wheat, animal fat (derived from beef and/or lamb) soy meal, cellulose, vitamins & minerals, rice by product, animal digest salt DL, Methionine, Taurine, Anti-Oxidants, natural flavours.

Now, to me, this looks ok, since the amount of vegetables is considerably lower than Royal Canin, and the animal fats are named, but the poultry is not. 

If this does end up being good, I'll be getting it for Igor too, since its available at any super market. If not, I'll tell my friend to look for another food next month, same with me. (I'm still on Royal Canin)

Edit : Forgot to mention, the protein is 32% and the fat is 12%


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

As you said the poultry meal is unnamed personally I wouldn't touch it because they can change that poultry used whenever they want which can (not always but can) cause upset tummies they have very sensitive tummies. We also don't know what poultry is used I'd rather its all chicken or its part chicken part turkey. Or all duck or part duck and part chicken.

I'm not sure if its corn glute meal or just corn with just gluten meal, I have a feeling its likely corn gluten meal - this is a by product of which contains no nutritional value, Its basically the dried residue of corn after everything else is used.
Its not harmful but its not very good or useful.

The animal fat at least you know its coming from lamb or beef, they can still switch between it whenever but its not that bad.

Cellulose is probably one of the worst - it can be anything from Dried celery to dried wood turned into powder, unfortunately the most common source is the dried wood. Its used to add bulk to the foods

Rice by product thats not going to be harmful but its not going to contain much if anything nutrition wise.

Animal digest Is a material which results from chemical and/or enzymes hydrolysis of clean and undecomposed animal tissues the exclude hair, hooves, teeth, horns and feathers.
Its a cooked down broth from unspecified animals and its again very changeable which isnt good for sensitive tummies

The protein is all going to be indigestible and add stress to kidneys, but the fat is a nice percentage

Overall I'd say this another bad food and wouldn't use it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

Oof, ok, that's a no then. I'll show her your reply, and she can decide what to do from there on. I for one am gonna look for something else for Igor. Thank you, again, so much, Ria!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I dont know what you have access its hard to find out other countries brands they can get, have you looked at the stickers recommended food list and tried searching any of those? You can still check ingredients with us incase thay changed.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

South Africa isn't that amazing at animal care, so everything here will be minimum requirements for animals. People here won't spend a lot of money on their animals, so businesses won't spend a lot of money on products for animals, but I'll look at the stickies and see what I can find! thank you!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Good luck! Ask if you find anymore


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

Thank you! I just checked the stickies! None of them are available in SA.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Thats a real pain. Keep searching what you can get, even if we only find one or two that have a couple ingredients that aren't that good

You can always add a little water to help with the digestion of protein.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

If you wanted help looking you could give us some sites to try help you find a food. - I can't google anything for other countries but if I click link I can get to them. That's your choice I just have a bit of time this weekend that I wouldn't mind filling to help you


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

I'll try, I'm just not sure how to send links.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Copy the link then past it when you wright the post, if you cant its fine, I'll just give you break downs of what you find


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

Thank you, I'll post again when I find something!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

Ok, here is a kitten food; Hill's Science Diet Kitten Food Indoor.

Chicken, Wheat Gluten, Brown Rice, Chicken Fat, Whole Grain Oats, Cracked Pearled Barley, Whole Grain Wheat, Egg Product, Chicken Liver Flavor, L-Lysine, Flaxseed, Calcium Sulfate, Lactic Acid, Fish Oil, Dicalcium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, DL-Methionine, Choline Chloride, Sodium Tripolyphosphate, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Taurine, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Iodized Salt, Mixed Tocopherols for freshness, Natural Flavors, Green Peas, Magnesium Oxide, Apples, Cranberries, Carrots, Beta-Carotene, Broccoli

Everything seems to be named, and there isn't much vegetables. Thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

Oof… the protein and fat is high though, I just saw that, 

protein : 38.4
fat : 20.7


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

another pretty good one, Hill's® Science Diet® Puppy Large Breed

Chicken Meal, Whole Grain Wheat, Whole Grain Oats, Whole Grain Sorghum, Corn Gluten Meal, Chicken Fat, Whole Grain Corn, Chicken Liver Flavor, Flaxseed, Dried Beet Pulp, Pork Liver Flavor, Fish Oil, Lactic Acid, Iodized Salt, Dicalcium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Choline Chloride, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Taurine, Oat Fiber, L-Carnitine, Mixed Tocopherols for freshness, Natural Flavors, Beta-Carotene, Apples, Broccoli, Carrots, Cranberries, Green Peas.

protein is : 29%
fat : 16%


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

Here's an adult cat food with less protein and fat, if adult food is allowed, heres the ingredients :

Hill's® Science Diet® Adult Indoor cat food

Chicken, Whole Grain Wheat, Corn Gluten Meal, Powdered Cellulose, Chicken Fat, Wheat Gluten, Chicken Meal, Chicken Liver Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Soybean Oil, Calcium Sulfate, Lactic Acid, Fish Oil, Potassium Chloride, Iodized Salt, Choline Chloride, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Taurine, L-Carnitine, L-Lysine, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Mixed Tocopherols for freshness, Natural Flavors, Green Peas, Apples, Cranberries, Carrots, Broccoli, Beta-Carotene

protein : 36%
fat : 16%


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

Hill's® Healthy Advantage® Puppy Large Breed
So, now I'm looking at puppy food, still Hills. 

Chicken, Cracked Pearled Barley, Whole Grain Oats, Brown Rice, Chicken Meal, Pea Protein, Yellow Peas, Flaxseed, Egg Product, Chicken Liver Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Chicken Fat, Fish Oil, Lactic Acid, Iodized Salt, Pork Fat, Potassium Chloride, Green Peas, Choline Chloride, Apples, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Cranberries, Carrots, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Taurine, Broccoli, L-Carnitine, Mixed Tocopherols for freshness, Natural Flavors, Beta-Carotene.

protein is 27%
and fat is 16%


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

Hill's® Science Diet® Puppy Large Breed Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Recipe

Lamb Meal, Brown Rice, Whole Grain Wheat, Whole Grain Sorghum, Brewers Rice, Corn Gluten Meal, Wheat Gluten, Egg Product, Chicken Fat, Flaxseed, Chicken Liver Flavor, Fish Oil, Lactic Acid, Pork Liver Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Potassium Chloride, L-Lysine, Soybean Oil, Sodium Tripolyphosphate, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Iodized Salt, Choline Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Taurine, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), L-Carnitine, Mixed Tocopherols for freshness, Natural Flavors, Beta-Carotene.

protein : 30 
fat : 15


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2019)

Hill's® Science Diet® Adult 7+ Indoor cat food

Chicken, Whole Grain Wheat, Corn Gluten Meal, Chicken Fat, Powdered Cellulose, Wheat Gluten, Brewers Rice, Dried Beet Pulp, Pork Flavor, Calcium Sulfate, Lactic Acid, Potassium Chloride, Soybean Oil, Fish Oil, Dicalcium Phosphate, Choline Chloride, Taurine, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Calcium Carbonate, Iodized Salt, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), L-Carnitine, Oat Fiber, Mixed Tocopherols for freshness, Natural Flavors, Beta-Carotene, Apples, Broccoli, Carrots, Cranberries, Green Peas.

protein : 34%
fat : 17%


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

As far as GA goes, the protein and fat are all pretty good; I’d say the last one you listed would be my preference as far as the numbers. If you can find a kibble, though, that lists more than just one meat as the first few ingredients, it would be much better quality. After looking at the Hills variations you listed, they all seem to use the same method of ingredients with one named meat meal + fillers like brewers rice, oats and wheat. You might also look at different brands; there’s a LOT out there so it definitely can get overwhelming, but my general rule of thumb is that if it’s a commercial brand (ie if you can buy it at the grocery store) it’s probably made with lower quality ingredients! You are on the right track though with GA numbers and identifying ingredients!


----------



## Brooke2Lancelot (Sep 9, 2019)

Thank you! I’ll keep on looking for kibble with more variation of meats. Thank you for your help!
I also noticed the patterns. It’s most just chicken or lamb with both the dog and cat food. Royal Canin and Hills are both the ‘best’ votes brand at vets, owners and shops. I might have to start looking at smaller brands. Maybe they have better ingredients. An underdog might just save me.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Honestly put of all of them ingredients wise the first two are probably the best. Only thing with large dog breeds puppies or not they can be pretty big so you may need to crush them
As the protein and fat on the first one are high you can easily use a lower fat and protein.

Definitely keep looking, if we can find something better that would be great, definitely try looking at less common brands it might help.


----------



## Brooke2Lancelot (Sep 9, 2019)

I just found a new brand, Iams. It seems to be on top with the others too. Ingredients seems chicken based aswell, but some has turkey down the list. The kitten food is high in fat once again, so I’ll have to take a adult cat food if I am to take Iams. I’ll keep looking, I think I’ve found a good site where I can look at different cat foods in SA

I just saw, Royal Canin is voted best cat food, but all of them has poultry protein, non specific ingredients. It’s so weird to me how you only see this when you look at the ingredients instead of listening to what everyone else says.


----------



## Brooke2Lancelot (Sep 9, 2019)

Orijen Cat and Kitten food

Fresh chicken meat (18%), fresh turkey meat (7%), fresh whole eggs (5%), fresh chicken liver (5%), fresh whole flounder (4%), fresh whole herring (4%), fresh turkey liver (4%), fresh chicken heart (4%), fresh turkey heart (4%), fresh chicken necks (4%), chicken (dehydrated, 4%), turkey (dehydrated, 4%), whole mackerel (dehydrated, 4%), whole sardine (dehydrated, 4%), whole herring (dehydrated, 4%), chicken fat (3%), whole red lentils, whole green peas, whole green lentils, whole chickpeas, whole yellow peas, lentil fiber, whole pinto beans, whole navy beans, chicken cartilage (dehydrated, 1%), herring oil (1%), chicken liver (freeze-dried), turkey liver (freeze-dried), fresh whole pumpkin, fresh whole butternut squash, fresh whole zucchini, fresh whole parsnips, fresh carrots, fresh whole red delicious apples, fresh whole bartlett pears, fresh kale, fresh spinach, fresh beet greens, fresh turnip greens, brown kelp, whole cranberries, whole blueberries, whole saskatoon berries, chicory root, turmeric root, milk thistle, burdock root, lavender, marshmallow root, rosehips, enterococcus faecium.

ADDITIVES (per kg): Nutritional additives: Zinc chelate: 100 mg; Copper chelate: 11 mg; Choline chloride: 1200 mg.

This looks good, the protein is 40 and fat 20, but the ingredients are all specific and there is a lot of variety!


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

See, there’s a really great ingredient list! 78% of the ingredients are named meats, and all the others are less than 1% each so there’s really no need to worry about the others! Yes the protein is high, but is Igor an active hog? 40 is pushing the top limit, but definitely wouldn’t be BAD for an active hog... that looks like a great option


----------



## Brooke2Lancelot (Sep 9, 2019)

He’s active in my opinion. Runs on his wheel every night, for 2 - 4 hours. So in my opinion he’s active? But I’m his mother, in my opinion he’s everything positive 😂

And I’m already checking different sites where I can buy the food from. It’s not even that expensive, so that’s great!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Orijen is a good brand actually, Iams can be a little bit iffy some arent too bad but theres some that are super bad!

The origen is good if we find one that lowers the protein it would be great 40% is a bit high even for a active hedgehog!
Holly's is 35.5 and I add to water to it just to make sure she digests the protein well.


----------



## Brooke2Lancelot (Sep 9, 2019)

Orijen has 6 foods, or five, but all of them has 40, 42 or 44 protein


----------



## Brooke2Lancelot (Sep 9, 2019)

There is the puppy food that has 38 protein

And the large puppy has 16 fat and 38 protein

And the senior dog food has 38 protein and 15 fat. They don’t go lower as 38 protein


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

38% is better, is it large breeds? You may have to crush it if you went with that

My mix I have 1 at 40% protein, one at 27% protein and one at 37% it gives me a total balance of 35.5% 
The lowest is a wainwright duck dog food that I have to crush up. Its also the lowest fat at 10% then theres one at 13% fat and one at 18%, giving a total 13.1% fat and thats on a hedgehog that is less active than yours lol


----------



## Brooke2Lancelot (Sep 9, 2019)

The normal puppy one that isn’t size specific is 38% protein, and 20% fat, but the large breed puppy food, is 38% protein and 16% fat.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I'd stick to staying around 16% even if Igor is really active he's not active to the point where you struggle keeping the weight on him.
Its up to you but if we find a food that has minimal fillers and by products, to mix with the higher fats and protein that will lower it down to a better overall fat and protein. And then you can alter the fat and protein to suit him at different times, so in the winter you can give him a bit lower fat to stop him gaining too much and then go back in the summer when he's more active. That makes sense?


----------



## Brooke2Lancelot (Sep 9, 2019)

Uhhhhhh kinda? I understood the first and last part, but the middle part lost me 😅
I’ll stick to the large puppy food and just crush it up then.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

So the middle part - if we a find a food with lower protein and fat, with little fillers and byproducts, so not absolute terrible ingredients but not that good either to mix with the origen one then we can balance the fat and protein but still have a great food.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

I think you’ve found a great option compared to anything mentioned before, so I don’t think it’s necessary *at the current time* to worry about creating a mix of different diets. Slowly transition Igor to the new food and over time you can do some more research and maybe find a lower protein kibble to add to in order to lower the overall protein percentage.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Aj.t said:


> I think you've found a great option compared to anything mentioned before, so I don't think it's necessary *at the current time* to worry about creating a mix of different diets. Slowly transition Igor to the new food and over time you can do some more research and maybe find a lower protein kibble to add to in order to lower the overall protein percentage.


That was only if she wanted to use the cat one to save the time crushing the dog food if its to big. I only re said it so that she understood what I meant.

OH if you can find a small cheap food processor it makes crushing the food easier, I sieve the dust away other wise we end up with loads of dust left.


----------



## Brooke2Lancelot (Sep 9, 2019)

The food processor, will it turn the food to meal or just smaller bits?

And I think I’ll go with the large puppy food, I don’t mind crushing it. I’ll look into food mixing later when we are at a better financial state, since this food and the shipping is gonna cost a bit every month. But mixing sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

It should only cut through the biscuit and make it smaller, I have a small on, but you will get a fair bit of dust as well. I tend to stop it even if the whole lot hasn't broken down and then put the bigger bits back in to break to reduce the amount that turns into basically a powder.
Holly doesnt like eating powder food lol
Using the food processor just saves a bit of time and effort really. Then if you get a storage box you can do the whole bag in bits over a couple of days and make your life for dishing up the food a bit easier.

Because the food is over the recommended 35%, its still safe dont worry but I'd add a little water to it, not enough to make it soggy but enough to make it a bit damp it will help with the digestion of the protein.

The food mixing has other benefits but obviously Its really hard if your struggling to find the better foods, and then have low money, if you do want to do later down the line then go for it, but if your find with just feeding the one food then stick to that.


----------



## Brooke2Lancelot (Sep 9, 2019)

Ok, then I’ll look out for a food processor at the shopping centre end of the month, thank you!
The water though, won’t it have a bad effect on the teeth though? Don't the hard kibble help with the removal of yucky stuff on the teeth? 
The person I work for said it’s bad for dogs to eat wet food the whole time, since hard food helps with the cleaning of the teeth, is it the same with hedgies, or not?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm not 100% sure but I give her dry biscuit treats every so often so she's still getting dry but I'm still damping the water to help with the protein.

Like with dogs I give them their biscuit with water and then they still get dry treats or denture sticks to help with cleaning their teeth.


----------



## Brooke2Lancelot (Sep 9, 2019)

Alright, I might also then get the Orijen treats, for every once in a while. Since they have a lot of fat. I’ll dampen the food then, thank you Ria!


----------



## Brooke2Lancelot (Sep 9, 2019)

Ok I found these treats that my mom said we should try, 

Original Dog Treats -
Protein : 45%
Fat : 35%

Raw chicken (30%), raw turkey (30%), raw chicken liver (8%), raw chicken heart (8%), raw turkey liver (8%), raw turkey heart (8%), raw monkfish (4%), raw chicken gizzard (2%), raw turkey gizzard (2%). ADDITIVES (per kg): Technological additives: tocopherol rich extract of natural origin.

I know it’s a lot in protein, and fat, but I’m only going to give in like one every 2 weeks for dental stuffies.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Yea they look fine, great ingredients. Once a week would be fine!


----------



## Brooke2Lancelot (Sep 9, 2019)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

You seem to get better treats than food lol


----------



## Brooke2Lancelot (Sep 9, 2019)

🤣


----------

